# Screen Printing on Polyester



## msgtmiranda (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi everyone, need some helpful advice for printing on polyester. I am a new screen printer and have not had a lot of practice with polyester. recently bought a few poly inks to use but I am not sure how to print other custom colors that are not specifically sold for polyester. Would love to know how other professional print on polyester to avoid dye migration. thanks in advance.


----------



## Twisted Grafix (Oct 5, 2016)

Use a low cure additive mixed in the other colors to lower the cure temp to match the poly base's temp. The lower cure temp will lower the flash temp also and help with the dye migration issues caused by heat. I believe the ratio is 5%-10% mixed in, but it depends on the manufacturer. Don't go over the recommended % as it will negatively affect the ink & the purpose.


----------



## dicknastee (Mar 6, 2008)

If you’re printing on 100% poly you will need to print 1-2 layers of a bleed blocker/dyno gray. Then print a base white then color on top. 

If you’re printing on 50/50, you could print a low bleed white base, then color on top.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Polyester scoches very easily. Watch those armhole seems and collars ( or pockets on hoods) when under the flash. Best to use a smaller platen so the seems don't sit on top of the platen.


Make sure the garment is well stuck down accross the entire platen, not just under the image. Air trapped between the fabric and platen can 'superheat' under the flash and cause scorching around the edges of the design.


----------

